# Is It Or Is It Not



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I was looking at some Santa pictures and came across this one
You tell me if this doesn't look like Todd(wingnut)










Don


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

You are on to something there Don!!

Will


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You mean?!?!?!?

Wow! I always new the Outbackers were a great group of people*, but I had no idea!









Happy Trails,
Doug

* Well, except for, you know, Gilligan!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If that's what he looks like, then he must be a HIT at your Outback Rally...


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I think you are right Don. Take away the beard...it is Todd. How many reindeer does it take to pull a Outback?

Gary


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Let's all PM him with our lists.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Ok you all get a pack of underwear for Christmas, Don you get a 5 lb bag of coal


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Yep, it's Todd. I've been a very good girl this year. May I please have a Dodge 2500 to pull my Outback with Todd, Oh! I mean Santa?

Darlene


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

wingnut said:


> Don you get a 5 lb bag of coal


There's a great present for a man from Schuylkill County!!!!
















Steve


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

STAY AWAY FROM MONTANA! 
http://www.jingleshells.com/flash_content/flash_content.html


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

wingnut said:


> Don you get a 5 lb bag of coal


OK cool
I can rewrap it for the kids next year









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

Why did you not tell me you have an in with Santa









Here is my wish list ---- Please forward

Thanks
Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wingnut said:


> Ok you all get a pack of underwear for Christmas, Don you get a 5 lb bag of coal


You can have mine, Don.
I quit wearing it a long time ago!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Ok you all get a pack of underwear for Christmas, Don you get a 5 lb bag of coal


You can have mine, Don.
I quit wearing it a long time ago!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Did a little research and found this BEFORE pic of Doug, but haven't found the AFTER yet....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> You can have mine, Don.
> I quit wearing it a long time ago!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug but I'll pass

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> You can have mine, Don.
> I quit wearing it a long time ago!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug but I'll pass

Don
[/quote]

Thanks for the offer, but I'm with Don on this one.


----------

